# baggies are great for everything



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Never leave home without a stash of "baggies'. You know the big sandwich type plastic bags with a seal on them. I get mine at the dollar store so they are cheap enough but the uses are numerous.

The dry foods are best kept in bags to prevent the dampness from "caking up" the food like sugar, flour and pancake mix. There are great, too, to keep the wet ones (baby wipes) damp so they don't dry up.

And I love to use them for things that I don't want spilled all over like shampoo, dog food, medicines and bathroom supplies.

I have even had to use them as liners in the kids boots in the rain when the boot got a leak - lol


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree completly about baggies being needed for everything. I use them for the baby wipes for my daughters. And when I travel they keep your shampoo and conditioner from seeping into other things.


----------

